# Hi Im new to Athens!



## katsk27 (Sep 30, 2009)

Hi All!

Well I have been working in Athens for 3 weeks now, 
Im mid 20's and an actress from London! 
Are there any english people out there? In Athens?

I have not explored here yet but have travelled around the islands some of which include, Hydra (Beautiful) Spestses, Mykonnos, So so pretty.

I am also looking for work as my job is currently temporary,
Now in truth I only planned to come out here for 3weeks but I kind of really like it here and with winter fast approaching in England I am favouring possibly trying to stay out as long as possible.

Does anybody know what the acting and commercial industry is like out here for brits, Also how easy is it to get a job ( receprtion or gym etc)?

Wow, I here it is the elections this weekend, Im bang in the centre, should be interesting,

Kate


----------



## Annacabana (Nov 7, 2009)

Hi,

Are you still in Athens? 

I moved to Athens 2 months ago, am 24 & I am also English.

I am working here but as a nanny so I don't really know anyone here other than my boyfriend's family and friends.

Get in touch if you are still here and we could meet up?

Anna


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Please do not put your contact details in here, private message to each other is the safest option, however you must have posted 5 times to enable this option.


----------



## jetset (Jan 5, 2010)

*Athens*



katsk27 said:


> Hi All!
> 
> Well I have been working in Athens for 3 weeks now,
> Im mid 20's and an actress from London!
> ...


Yes, Many english people in Athens.


----------



## jetset (Jan 5, 2010)

Hi,
What kind of work are you looking for?


Ed


----------

